# Tag heuer aquaracer quartz opinion



## dashdaddy (Jun 5, 2016)

Hi, I'm new to horology and this forum and have learned a lot over the last month. I have always wanted a Tag and saw an Aquaracer at Macy's for $1600. After getting a memorial day discount, I got it for $1350, so I was pumped! That said, it is a quartz, model number: way211a.ba0928. Was it a foolish purchase since it's a quartz? I mean I really like the watch, and out of the six I have two are quartz. I like the idea of a grab and go sometimes. Is there a place for a high end tag quartz? Anyone have one? Any information would be great! Oh, last thing. Is there any information on the quartz movement in the Aquaracer?


----------



## Maiden (Sep 19, 2014)

While many enthusiasts dislike quartz, mainly as they say "they have no soul" there is nothing wrong with owning a swiss quartz watch. Any quartz watch for that matter. I prefer automatics but have a few quartz. My first swiss watch was Tag Heuer Aquaracer alarm that I had for over 8 years. Went through hell and back and always looked great. I loved it. If YOU like it, who cares what a bunch of faceless people on the internet think. Enjoy your watch!


----------



## DougFNJ (May 23, 2007)

How could you get such an inferior movement in Quartz? Totally just kidding. There are Swiss Quartz movements as there are Japanese Quartz movements, Chinese, so on and so forth. My first and 2nd Omega Seamasters were Quartz, I had a Quartz Tag Link, and an AquaRacer. I also had a Seiko Darth Tuna at one point and enjoyed all of them. When I had sent the first Seamaster in to refinish it, the guy working on it explained that although they aren't as complex as Automatic, they are jeweled and they are not cased in plastic and more complex than a simple Timex for an example. The principal is the same, but high end is high end. Your Tag movement will last you for many years. Enjoy it. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MorbidSalmon00 (Mar 2, 2016)

dashdaddy said:


> Hi, I'm new to horology and this forum and have learned a lot over the last month. I have always wanted a Tag and saw an Aquaracer at Macy's for $1600. After getting a memorial day discount, I got it for $1350, so I was pumped! That said, it is a quartz, model number: way211a.ba0928. Was it a foolish purchase since it's a quartz? I mean I really like the watch, and out of the six I have two are quartz. I like the idea of a grab and go sometimes. Is there a place for a high end tag quartz? Anyone have one? Any information would be great! Oh, last thing. Is there any information on the quartz movement in the Aquaracer?


Nothing wrong with quartz at all. My everyday watch is a TAG CAZ 1110 (F1 Chrono, Quartz) and it's awesome. The only question I have for you is you mentioned the model number "WAY211a". That's an automatic version of the 41 mm ceramic. The quartz models will have a "1" as the first digit in the model number (e.g. WAY111a).


----------



## lvt (Sep 15, 2009)

Most of professionals and soldiers wear quartz watches.

Quartz watches are accurate and immune to magnetism.

Analog quartz watches are the best choice for those who need quartz-level accuracy and some feeling of mechanical (albeit being battery powered the watch's movement has a lot of moving wheels and you still have to set the time and date just like on mechanical watches).


----------



## fuzzyarrow (Apr 1, 2016)

Isn't the way211a a calibre 5 auto?


----------



## MorbidSalmon00 (Mar 2, 2016)

fuzzyarrow said:


> Isn't the way211a a calibre 5 auto?


Yes it is. I indicated that in my post above. I've got my eye on that one as a potential auto for me to consider down the road...


----------



## fuzzyarrow (Apr 1, 2016)

Lol surely op hasn't bought an auto without realising. Pretty sure the Way211A says 'Calibre 5 Automatic' on the dial.


----------



## appview (Jun 9, 2016)

Hello all,
I am new to to this watch site and glad to be able to be part of the community here. I have been collecting tag heuer watches especialy the sports models like the F1. Nothing wrong with quartz apart from the fact that it has got no "soul". I actually prefer quartz as there is no hassle of it stopping if not worn . It is a grab and go watch. I have had a few automatic tag heuers and do not wear them too often


----------



## BiggerJon (Dec 20, 2015)

As many here have stated, there is nothing wrong with quartz watches. Some of my favorite watches are quartz.

I almost bought a quartz Tag as well, but fell in love with the auto 500m Aquaracer.


----------



## starbrown (Mar 2, 2015)

My collection has both quartz and mechanical, and enjoy them all. I don't buy the "soul" argument, but each to his own.


----------



## Carrera8 (Sep 12, 2015)

I have no problems with Quartz. I own a TAG Aquaracer quartz and two digital Casio G Shock quartz. However, I don't think that the Swiss Quartz movement is any superior or better than the Japanese or Chinese quartz. I think where the extra money is for a TAG goes to the branding, perhaps the case, dial and the assembly. I'm not surprise if the movement is just as inexpensive as a Japanese quartz.


----------



## Rakumi (Nov 11, 2015)

If you made the purchase because you wanted quartz, than it is all good. Though I would have gone grey market and saved about 600-800 dollars. But if you wanted the automatic version, I would have also gone grey market and you would have paid the same as you did for the quartz. Now AD gives you piece of mind, but everybody has their comfort zone as far as item price for online purchases and for me it is 2k and below.


----------



## stefanus (Aug 16, 2017)

Carrera8 said:


> I have no problems with Quartz. I own a TAG Aquaracer quartz and two digital Casio G Shock quartz. However, I don't think that the Swiss Quartz movement is any superior or better than the Japanese or Chinese quartz. I think where the extra money is for a TAG goes to the branding, perhaps the case, dial and the assembly. I'm not surprise if the movement is just as inexpensive as a Japanese quartz.


i own an Aquaracer Quartz 300metre and it is a great watch. I've been through a number of mechanical divers including the TAG Aquaracer (which in my opinion has a rather poor movement), Oris (also poor moveement), and Rolex Sea Dweller (outstanding movement, case and bracelet but very expensive) and I find the case and bracelet of the TAG Quartz excellent and it keeps extremely accurate time. Don't get the whole "soul" argument either.


----------



## Derek411 (Dec 12, 2015)

stefanus said:


> i own an Aquaracer Quartz 300metre and it is a great watch. I've been through a number of mechanical divers including the TAG Aquaracer (which in my opinion has a rather poor movement), Oris (also poor moveement), and Rolex Sea Dweller (outstanding movement, case and bracelet but very expensive) and I find the case and bracelet of the TAG Quartz excellent and it keeps extremely accurate time. Don't get the whole "soul" argument either.


Isn't it a ETA2824? I wouldn't call it a poor movement. You can pay a pretty penny for some watches with this 'poor' but COSC capable award winner...


----------



## stefanus (Aug 16, 2017)

It could be a Sellita SW200, I think you would have to open it to find out. I bought mine new about 3 years ago from TAG and it is possible that the current movements are better. My own experience with it was underwhelming. It was a great looking watch but lost a lot of time daily and if I didn't wear it for more than a day it would stop. 
I really like the current quartz version. My only gripe is that the second hand is not easily discernible, it is very thin and should have an arrow head or some other marker on it, especially important for a diver watch to be able to see the second hand clearly.


----------

